# Slow update Query.. (PHP/MySql)



## smartali89 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello, 

I am using PHP/MySql, I am updating a table having about 2000 records, I am updating using the index key and just update one column.. its taking about 0.03-0.09 secs, I feel like its slow.. as I have other similar update queries on the page so it could a big time..

the Select query on the other hand takes only 0.0006-0.001 secs


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2011)

show your statement


----------



## smartali89 (Jun 18, 2011)

Update tbllikes set views=2000 where id=1700


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2011)

if you have a key on id then there is nothing else you can optimize from a query perspective.

could you look into your mysql server variables like buffers etc


----------

